# Trade Crawford and 6th pick for



## Kiyaman

*6.5 SG-O.J. Mayo*

O.J. Mayo form looks like it would fit well with either Nate or Collins running the point. 
And also with Balkman or Chandler at the SF position.


----------



## alphaorange

*Thats giving up too much*

Considering that Mayo could conceivably drop to #6 as it is. JC is too much to give to move up to #4 at the highest.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Yea, no need to deal JC Unsuperstar to move up a couple of slots. He's a D'Antoni type of player, and I expect that they're going to give him a chance to shine in the system first.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

About time I agree with dog on something, I was getting worried for a second.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Hey! I might not be attractive but there's no need to be calling me a dog, either. :azdaja:


----------



## alphaorange

*Don't worry ehmunro....*

she's just using me to make you jealous.......you're in.


----------



## knickstorm

why would teams 3-5 do that trade? it's clear beasely and rose are on one level, the next tier is mayo and bayless, and the rest a big step down from that........i'm sure teams 3-5 would rather keep the pick than pick a channing fry type impact player and have JC who has won nothing in his life


----------



## E.H. Munro

There's a rumour that DeAndre Jordan has a promise from a team in the top 5. It's such an absurd pick that dollars to doughnuts that Herman Munster is involved. I can't see Seattle or Memphis making that pick, so I suspect that if Minnesota is the team that gave Jordan the guarantee that they'd be amenable to trading down and picking up an extra player in the process. If I'm right it'll be goodbye David Lee and hello Mayo or Bayless.


----------



## Ruff Draft

God please don't pick Jorda, McHale.


----------



## Kiyaman

Isiah Thomas Showcased Zach Randolph & Crawford throughout the 2007-8 season with the majority of playing time and shots taken. The money I paid to go see the Knicks, showcase these two players better be to put the two in some trade package along with the 6th Pick this off season so that in the end we come out with 
*O.J. Mayo and Anthony Randolph... *


----------



## Kiyaman

*Well, the Polls are in after the workouts. 
OJ Mayo is "NBA Ready" and will be the 3rd pick in the draft.* 
If OJ Mayo isnt the 3rd pick this will be Keven Mchale last season with the Wolves. Especially if KG gets the MVP-Ring with the Celtics after 12 seasons under Mchale management. 

*It's up to Donnie Walsh now, to talk that talk by offering the Wolves Jamal Crawford and the 6th pick for OJ Mayo and ???*


----------



## knickstorm

Kiyaman said:


> *Well, the Polls are in after the workouts.
> OJ Mayo is "NBA Ready" and will be the 3rd pick in the draft.*
> If OJ Mayo isnt the 3rd pick this will be Keven Mchale last season with the Wolves. Especially if KG gets the MVP-Ring with the Celtics after 12 seasons under Mchale management.
> 
> *It's up to Donnie Walsh now, to talk that talk by offering the Wolves Jamal Crawford and the 6th pick for OJ Mayo and ???*


i would, but Mayo has too much potential for the wolves to take the deal i'd think, unless they think they have another HR potential pick at 6th which i doubt. maybe if the knicks offered a future first that unprotected as well i can may see that happen.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

knickstorm said:


> i would, but Mayo has too much potential for the wolves to take the deal i'd think, unless they think they have another HR potential pick at 6th which i doubt. maybe if the knicks offered a future first that unprotected as well i can may see that happen.


Dude, Jamal Crawford is already a 20ppg scoring combo guard that is only 26-27 years old. No way do you need both him, the 6th pick and a 2nd future first round pick, especially an unprotected one on a team that likely will see a few more lottery's before it returns to prominence. The Jazz moved up from 6th to 3rd to select Deron Williams in the 2004 draft while only giving up cash and nonconsequental assets. Mayo is in the same stratosphere as a Williams, so we would definately be giving up a lot more than we need to.


----------



## Da Grinch

TwinkieFoot said:


> Dude, Jamal Crawford is already a 20ppg scoring combo guard that is only 26-27 years old. No way do you need both him, the 6th pick and a 2nd future first round pick, especially an unprotected one on a team that likely will see a few more lottery's before it returns to prominence. The Jazz moved up from 6th to 3rd to select Deron Williams in the 2004 draft while only giving up cash and nonconsequental assets. Mayo is in the same stratosphere as a Williams, so we would definately be giving up a lot more than we need to.


i agree there is no need to overpay like that , especially since they seem to want love more anyway according to espn, at most give up an expiring for bad contract.


----------



## Kiyaman

*The Knicks best uptempo runners in a fast transition game on the roster are PG-Nate, SF-Chandler, SF-Balkman, PF-Lee, and F/C-Morris.* 
They could use a running scoring guard like Monta Ellis, RIP, OJ Mayo, or Eric Gordon that wont mind sharing the scoring load with teammates. 

*The Tazman Balkman *is a double-double player who offense comes from his defense and running-game at catching teams sleeping on defense or in the paint. His passing skillz is 100 times better than Crawful & Q.Rich. 

Crawford starts off good than fall back on dribbling the ball to much, making lazy decision passes, and adds no defense in defending oposition guards. His biggest problem is he gets tired to quick in a running game and force his teammates to slow down the tempo. 
Coach Larry Brown increased Crawful playingtime minutes to get a 23 win season.
Coach Isiah Thomas increased Crawful playingtime minutes to get a 23 win season. 
Crawful does'nt have the winning player instinct to make wise decisions on the court.
His trading value is up so use it now on draft night.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

Just some brainstorming. The Rockets are supposedly interested in moving McGrady if the right deal comes along because of his health concerns and the fact that his value will likely never be higher. I'd be willing to take the risk on him if we were sure that we could bring in other championship caliber players to form a supporting cast around him and Curry. Here's a trade possibility that involves the Knicks, Kings and Rockets.


*I'd first acquire James Jones from the Blazers for Ronaldo Balkman and Fred Jones to include him in the trade. Jones is opting out and with 2 other SF's that are younger and more talented, Jones is expendable especially at the price tag he'll demand the way he performed.

*Knicks Trade:*
Quentin Richardson...SF
Jamal Crawford...G
James Jones...SF
Wilson Chandler...SF
Jared Jefferires...F
Randolph Morris...C
6th pick

*Knicks Recieve:*
Tracy McGrady...G/F
Kenny Thomas...F
24th pick


*Rockets Trade:*
Tracy McGrady
24th pick

*Rockets Recieve:*
Jamal Crawford...G
James Jones...SF
Ron Artest...SF
12th pick


*Kings Trade:*
Ron Artest
Kenny Thomas
12th pick

*Kings Recieve:*
Quentin Richardson...SF
Wilson Chandler...SF
Jared Jefferies...F
Randolph Morris...C
6th pick

...I think this trade works well for all teams involved. The Kings have been rumored to be trying to move up in the draft. We allow them to do so by giving them our 6th pick in exchange for their 12th. They ditch Kenny Thomas' contract in exchange for Jared Jefferies who Kevin Martin likes and can play some 4 for them. They also recieve Quentin Richardson who can start at the vacated 3 position and has an expiring contract next year. Wilson Chandler and Randolph Morris are there as young prospects at 2 positions that they are relatively weak in.

The Rockets bring in 3 good rotation players at the position McGrady plays. Artest is a bit of a headcase but was excellent with Rick Adelman. Jamal Crawford is certainly a fit in an uptempo offense and James Jones give them added range. The deal effectively turns Yao Ming into the sole face of the franchise and provides him with players that will make his job easier in the paint. They were also rumored to want to move up in the draft and do so by getting the 12th pick in exchange for their pick at 25.

The Knicks land a quasi all-star that could give them a legitimate title run in the East for a few years. With that 25th pick, I'd look to add a young prospect like Serge Ibaka and keep him overseas to develop. If we're able to bring in guys like a Rasheed Wallace for Zach Randolph, I think we'd be well on our way to replacing the Pistons and contending with the Celtics as one of the flagship franchises in the playoffs.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

We empty our roster for an aging superstar with back problems and trade our young talent Balkman and Chandler for Kenny Thomas and Tracy McGrady... Thank God you're not Donnie Walsh.


----------



## silverpaw1786

No way in hell do the rockets do that trade.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

Gotham2krazy said:


> We empty our roster for an aging superstar with back problems and trade our young talent Balkman and Chandler for Kenny Thomas and Tracy McGrady... Thank God you're not Donnie Walsh.


Tracy McGrady just turned 29 years old. I wouldn't exactly be looking to send the guy to the retirement home just yet. In addition to that, he's just enjoyed his best career in spite of those back problems taking a franchise into the playoffs as a top tier seed that most assumed would be in the lottery after losing a huge talent like Yao Ming; those back problems really seem to be hindering him.

Let's hypothetically say McGrady's back does not hold up and he misses a good chunk of the season(10-20 games, which is likely to happen), his contract is off the books in two years, just in time when people like yourself think Donnie Walsh is going to save the franchise with an opportunity to overpay for talent we already have. In either case, we should win in this deal; if McGrady does not work out, then we just rebuild like we were planning to do during the 2009-2010 season offseason anyway. 

Besides, role players- albiet good ones- like Wilson Chandler and Ronaldo Balkman should not stand in the way of landing a superstar caliber player. It did not for the Celtics and their the NBA champions right now.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

silverpaw1786 said:


> No way in hell do the rockets do that trade.


Why? If he's really on the block like they say he is then that trade should be one of the best packages they'd get. Artest is in the stratosphere as a McGrady and Crawford, Jones and that 12th pick are certainly no fill in's.


----------



## alphaorange

*Do yourself a favor*

FORGET what the Celtics did. You are not going to see a series of trades like that again. The planets were really aligned for that to happen. 

Nowhere have I read that Walsh is remotely inclined to overpay our existing players. Outside of Croshier, he doesn't appear to have a history of doing that. Besides...who are the other two top level players we would put with Tmac? And how would we get them?

Relax for a couple of years


----------



## TwinkieFoot

*Re: Do yourself a favor*



alphaorange said:


> FORGET what the Celtics did. You are not going to see a series of trades like that again. The planets were really aligned for that to happen.
> 
> Nowhere have I read that Walsh is remotely inclined to overpay our existing players. Outside of Croshier, he doesn't appear to have a history of doing that. Besides...who are the other two top level players we would put with Tmac? And how would we get them?
> 
> Relax for a couple of years


Before the Celtics pulled off what they did, people on this board were saying that teams can not make those sort of moves. I'm not surprised that some still feel that it can not be done again. My question to them is why not? This is not the league of yesteryear where stars were seldom traded; every year there are a set of disgruntled ones that come forward and demand a trade. It is also not the league of yesteryear where expiring contracts were valued as much as it is in a trade because of the Collective Bargaining Agreement; do you really think Speedy Claxton and Dale Davis were worth Baron Davis? We should see a team primed to make these sort of deals again (probably without as much success as the Celtics), so why should it not be us?

Tracy McGrady showed us last year that he is fully capable of leading a winning basketball team as it's key player. He may have his back issues (which would probably be the only reason he's available) but you take chances on a guy like that because he can help you win big. You don't need "top two level" talents next to McGrady because a solid supporting cast can be just as effective playing a team game. In either case, we'd still have *Eddy Curry *who makes a big difference on the court (in the right system) and *David Lee *on the bench. I've proposed looking into moving *Zach Randolph for Rasheed Wallace *and if that is possible, Wallace would add another legitimate game changer to the team. 

Those guys might not beat the Celtics in the playoffs but they'd make us pretty competitive AND *have contracts that expire before the 2010-2011 season.* In other words, we don't really hurt any sort of cap space that we want to have by that time to sign some big free agent (which likely won't happen). Why shouldn't we go through with it if it's possible to be competitive and have the cap space we want by that time? Something tells me that a guy like LeBron James or Chris Paul would much rather sign with a team that still has the "bird rights" to a group of players that can get them a championship.


P.S., signing guys to bad contracts have not been apart of Walsh's M.O. because he has never really had major cap space to work with to my recollection. That is because he's always had capable players on his team to use in trades or entice other players to sign at a reasonable price. If he guts this team, we're going to have to overpay guys to compensate for the fact that we suck and they could stay with a team likely to be better than us ie the Joe Johnson or Ben Wallace situation. If Walsh does not do this, he's going to build entirely through the draft or take back bad contracts in trades to get the players he wants. We'll basically become the ****ting hole of the league.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ

This draft will confirm or refute any suspicions of incompetence on the part of Knick ownership, GM, and their new head coah once and for all. The way I see it, if Eric Gordon is on the board at #6 (as he's projected to be) and the Knicks don't snag him ...they're fools. There are 3 players in this draft that will eventually become stars in the league, Rose, Beasley, and Gordon. Mayo will do well for the Wolves and Alexander and Randolph will be solid support players. But only Rose, Beasley, and Gordon will be true stars.


----------



## Kiyaman

Westbrook is simular to Deron Williams who was not ready to be a Starter his first two years in the NBA. Thanks to the training, workout sessions, and Lockerroom confidence of veteran PG-Fisher on the bench which made Deron Williams into a Top-5 PG in the NBA. 

Rose and Bayless is ready to become a Starter in the midseason of their rookie season they just need to be polished within the same coaching system their first three seasons in the league. 

Beasely is the number one (#1) Pick in the 2008 draft. It does not matter who Chicago pick before him. 

Joe Alexander athletic form and hustling prowness have him as a lethal 6th-man weapon to be use as a Finisher around the ball in his rookie season, has slipped in this draft to be the best available player at #5 to #7 pick. 

Brook, Love, and Randolph has not been impressive enough to really gamble an early lottery draft pick on, a late lottery pick is worth the gamble. Because there are some great Bigmen picks in the teens and mid 20's that may outshine one or two of them. 

The Knicks hired a celebrity head coach which is known for his uptempo system, the hard hustling rebounder David Lee maybe the only C/F-Bigman on the Knicks roster that can put up decent numbers consistently for 30 mpg in an uptempo system. 
Is Starter David Lee worth losing for the 5th pick of this draft and Cardinal 2 year contract from Memphis? 
I wont even bother answering that when Last year this time I said that David Lee should Start over Zach Randolph... 

P.S. All this two draft picks at 5 & 6 may sound good if OJ Mayo was one of those picks. However, who on the Knicks Roster will step-up to cover the BIG HOLE in the frontcourt PF & C position if David Lee is traded???


----------

